# Baby teeth did not fall out...?



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I noticed last night that Athena's bottom fangs are still there (baby teeth) she has already gotten her adult ones in... They look like they are getting pushed out but I was not sure if this was something to be concerned about??? It is difficult to tell how loose they are because she will not hold her head still long enough for me to try to wiggle them... any thoughts? Should I take her to the vet to pull them out or will they work out on their own?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy had two teeth that had to be removed, we waited but they weren't moving so they took them out when they spayed her. It was a good thing they did because it turned out they were fused to the bone :crazy: It only cost me $75 extra 

The funny and really weird thing is I had the exact same thing happen with one of my teeth so we joked she was just copying me


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Shade said:


> Jazzy had two teeth that had to be removed, we waited but they weren't moving so they took them out when they spayed her. It was a good thing they did because it turned out they were fused to the bone :crazy: It only cost me $75 extra
> 
> The funny and really weird thing is I had the exact same thing happen with one of my teeth so we joked she was just copying me


LOL that is odd... LOL

So how long should I wait before I look into getting them removed? They are pointing kind of forward where they are getting pushed from the adult teeth so I am not sure whether they may come out on their own or not...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if they do not come out, they can skew the bite....if she will tug with a towel or something, you can try to get them out that way or take her to the vet....I know of someone who had to have their dogs removed at 8 months and lost a canine as well as it poked into the roof of the mouth because the baby tooth would not let it seat properly.

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL that is odd... LOL
> 
> So how long should I wait before I look into getting them removed? They are pointing kind of forward where they are getting pushed from the adult teeth so I am not sure whether they may come out on their own or not...


Sooner rather then later, if left the baby teeth impede the adult teeth and rotting or other complications can arise. Jazzy's were done at 6 months and the vet said we caught it early enough there were no complications

Try tugging as Lee already mentioned if she'll play to see if you can loosen them naturally, but have a vet check to see as well. Better safe then sorry


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I will try tugging with her tonight and if I cannot get them out I will contact the vet by the start of next week. Her fangs are completely in and straight so that at least eased my mind some on them interfering with her adult teeth. I noticed too that the baby teeth are discolored (darker) than the rest of her teeth so I am assuming they have lost contact with the gum on the bottom and are just stuck in place by the adult teeth.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If the tooth is dead then rotting is happening, that's not good


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Shade said:


> If the tooth is dead then rotting is happening, that's not good


Okay I will call the vet today.... now you have me worried...


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

How old is she? Rhinos last tooth came out last week. He is just short of 7 months.
In the last week his big boy teeth have shooter out like shark teeth.
Give things like pigs ears, bones etc they should help. 
My vet told me to save my money, unless one is growing over the other for over two weeks then nothing to worry about


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> How old is she? Rhinos last tooth came out last week. He is just short of 7 months.
> In the last week his big boy teeth have shooter out like shark teeth.
> Give things like pigs ears, bones etc they should help.
> My vet told me to save my money, unless one is growing over the other for over two weeks then nothing to worry about
> ...


She will turn 6 mos. tomorrow. I do not know how long it has been this way but her adult "fangs" ?? (on bottom) are completely in and they are almost sticking forward like tusks... they do not appear to be impeeding the adult teeth at all but I do worry about decay of the adult teeth from them. I am going to see if I can manipulate them tonight and call the vet if they are secure. 

LOL I think it's funny you have a dog named Rhino and mine looks like an ele-shepherd...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boys bottom teeth did that. It really put the meaning to land shark. Haha. They will finally fall out. One day you will wake up and they will gone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I looked last night she has lost one of them in the last 24 hours... maybe the other will be out soon..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's good news


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's awesome. Once my boys teeth came out, they all started to come out. One right after the other one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

She has lost all of the others but this one "tusk" that sticks out... lol


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

We have a small dog that is now 6. His puppy teeth never came out and his adult teeth grew in, but because we didn't know to look got that and a few did come out we assumed it was okay, it wasn't. we now have a dog at 6 that can not eat large food, or large chunks of meat. He does have a bone he has been gumming for 6 months but it is just a lot of hassle that we later learned could have been avoided for much cheaper than the surgeries it took to leave him with only a few teeth. Call a vet and ask their opinion.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> She has lost all of the others but this one "tusk" that sticks out... lol


I would play tug with him to help pull it out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I would play tug with him to help pull it out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bought her a big bone last night at the butcher shop too... and we tugged for a while till I was too tired.. lol I will work with her some more this weekend. Called the vet today and they said to see if I can work it out this weekend and if I am still worried about it they will take a look at it next week. They were not too concerned immediately given her age and that it does not seem to be bothering her.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I bought her a big bone last night at the butcher shop too... and we tugged for a while till I was too tired.. lol I will work with her some more this weekend. Called the vet today and they said to see if I can work it out this weekend and if I am still worried about it they will take a look at it next week. They were not too concerned immediately given her age and that it does not seem to be bothering her.


What help with my boy when he was teething, was get a rag get it wet and rang it out and twisted it to look like a long rope and put it in the freezer like that. Maybe after a hour I would take it out and give it to him. It helped his gums. I think it helped with getting some of throes pesky bottom teeth out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My Athena had the same thing happen to her top K9. I would wiggle her tooth each day. At first it was not lose at all but I kept working with it and it fell out in about three weeks. Her tooth was not decayed at all it was still bright white so no worries of infection. If tooth is black I would take her to a vet ASAP. Athena was super good about letting me mess with her teeth though, I had been brushing her teeth since puppy class and preparing her for obedience comps by checking her teeth and gums.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> My Athena had the same thing happen to her top K9. I would wiggle her tooth each day. At first it was not lose at all but I kept working with it and it fell out in about three weeks. Her tooth was not decayed at all it was still bright white so no worries of infection. If tooth is black I would take her to a vet ASAP. Athena was super good about letting me mess with her teeth though, I had been brushing her teeth since puppy class and preparing her for obedience comps by checking her teeth and gums.


Ohhh.. it is not black... it is discolored (not pearly white like her adult teeth are) kind of yellowish looking.. I guess

If it were black we would be at the vet ....


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Just as an update the tooth came out Wednesday (got an I told you so from my vet... lol). Maybe I worry too much...


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Just as an update the tooth came out Wednesday (got an I told you so from my vet... lol). Maybe I worry too much...


Nah... you just love your dog


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Just as an update the tooth came out Wednesday (got an I told you so from my vet... lol). Maybe I worry too much...


Trust me, you don't worry to much . You worry just the right amount. =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Trust me, you don't worry to much . You worry just the right amount. =)


I get accused by my boyfriend of only caring about the pups.. lol :shrug: go figure???


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No - you did not worry too much!!!! As others have posted, retained teeth happen and they can be a problem....I know 2 dogs whose bites were messed up by baby teeth not falling out...being proactive and informed is never "too much"

Glad it came out tho!

Lee


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I get accused by my boyfriend of only caring about the pups.. lol :shrug: go figure???


Blahhhh. Don't listen to them. Moms have special bonds with our babies, that most guys don't under stand. Most think it's just a dog. But they are more then that to us. We have a mother instinct. Every thing we care for we worry about. My kids and husband think the same when they think I over react. To bad not every one cared about dogs like we do. Then we wouldn't have all the shelter or abuse animals we have today. Imo,( as a secret) I think they might be a little jealous. 
But then again I have to "add" just incase some guys read this. There are guys as well that love their dog a whole lot too. They didn't say " a man's best friend is a dog", for nothing. =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Blahhhh. Don't listen to them. Moms have special bonds with our babies, that most guys don't under stand. Most think it's just a dog. But they are more then that to us. We have a mother instinct. Every thing we care for we worry about. My kids and husband think the same when they think I over react. To bad not every one cared about dogs like we do. Then we wouldn't have all the shelter or abuse animals we have today. Imo,( as a secret) I think they might be a little jealous.
> But then again I have to "add" just incase some guys read this. There are guys as well that love their dog a whole lot too. They didn't say " a man's best friend is a dog", for nothing. =)


I am a bit of a smart alec though so when he says that I tell him when he learns his obedience commands maybe I will show him more attention... Probably does not help..

Dogs are different though... It seems odd but when I have lost a dog my world shatters. I am completely devastated and bawl for days.. When I have lost family members and friends whom I loved dearly I was really hurt and upset but it was different somehow... maybe it's because I view my dogs as my kids almost or maybe it is their dependence on me and I was not able to save them???


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I am a bit of a smart alec though so when he says that I tell him when he learns his obedience commands maybe I will show him more attention... Probably does not help..
> 
> Dogs are different though... It seems odd but when I have lost a dog my world shatters. I am completely devastated and bawl for days.. When I have lost family members and friends whom I loved dearly I was really hurt and upset but it was different somehow... maybe it's because I view my dogs as my kids almost or maybe it is their dependence on me and I was not able to save them???


Oh I like that. I might have to steal that haha. This is my first dog. But I can tell I had my freaked out days. When I first go him, he didn't poop, when get his nails clipped the first time at the vet, he bleed, when he had a bad reaction to the anaesthesia, when he got stung by a hornet. Haha it can go on for days. In the end he made it threw. Even though It weighed on my shoulders for days.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Oh I like that. I might have to steal that haha. This is my first dog. But I can tell I had my freaked out days. When I first go him, he didn't poop, when get his nails clipped the first time at the vet, he bleed, when he had a bad reaction to the anaesthesia, when he got stung by a hornet. Haha it can go on for days. In the end he made it threw. Even though It weighed on my shoulders for days.


I have lost 3 dogs to death in my life the first two were from old age and they had to be put down and the last was my boxer Nemo (my youngest named him and yes it was after the fish.. lol) he was hit on the road about 2 years ago he was 8 years old... first time he had ever left the yard, I am assuming a female in heat. It sucks.. it took me a year to even consider getting another dog and then I ended up with my girls...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I have lost 3 dogs to death in my life the first two were from old age and they had to be put down and the last was my boxer Nemo (my youngest named him and yes it was after the fish.. lol) he was hit on the road about 2 years ago he was 8 years old... first time he had ever left the yard, I am assuming a female in heat. It sucks.. it took me a year to even consider getting another dog and then I ended up with my girls...


Wow! I'm so sorry. I couldn't even imagine what it would be like if Perseus ever died. =( 
My boy named Perseus after Percy Jackson the lightening thief =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL I used to say Nemo was named after Captain Nemo from Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea just so I did not have to admit my huge kick butt boxer was named after a cartoon clown fish...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL I used to say Nemo was named after Captain Nemo from Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea just so I did not have to admit my huge kick butt boxer was named after a cartoon clown fish...


Haha...cartoon clown fish and a lightning thief.. Haha we're awesome =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Haha...cartoon clown fish and a lightning thief.. Haha we're awesome =)


LOL Awesome or too dedicated to making our kids happy... lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL Awesome or too dedicated to making our kids happy... lol


I'll go with both .


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL Awesome or too dedicated to making our kids happy... lol


This is going to be us haha


----------

